# How long can Convict fry live on their own?



## doncherry0 (Nov 9, 2004)

A few eeks ago I purchased a 110g tank for an African tank. I moved my fish and filters from my 65 over (2 tinfoild barbs and two convicts) and kept them I to cycle it while I waited for the new fish. I had the tank decorated in rock and sand they way I wanted it for my Africans. Now its nearly a month later and I'm ready for my africans, but the convicts had other ideas. Apparently they took to their new tank and have decided to spawn. They spawned yesterday. 
If I remove the parents will the eggs hatch? 
If the eggs hatch how long will the fry survive? 
If the fry survive without the parents is it safe for the mbuna I plan on getting, to eat them. 
I don't want grown cons in my African tank. And I'd rather not remove the rock to get to the eggs.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes they will hatch if they were fertilized
so long as there's a food source , forever. If not , then a few days to a week.
Yes it's safe for them to eat them , just not on a regular basis.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I found some Convict fry living in my canister filter. They can live just about any where. :lol:


----------

